# Criminal charge for using foil bag for stealing.



## Joddyy (30 Nov 2009)

Does anybody know what charge can be  for using foil bag for stealing.I red about it in internet and decide to try it just first time.Never had any charge before.So I been catched with security,then Garada came to the shop.I will pay penalty for the shop and Garda told me that they will send me the court invitation. Im just wondering what charge can I get? The Garda told if I only been without that foil bag they only warn me but because I had a foil bag( very unprofessional) so it is serious and they will send me to the court. And also they told that if they only want they could arrest me but they didnt and said me to wait for caourt letter.
Im very upset now,didnt even think all that so serious.I did it just for fun one time and been catched. Im lone parent and have no job.So can the court swnd me to the jail?
Thanks for your help and advices!


----------



## ninsaga (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

Did it for fun yeah! and if you got away with it would you have tried again perhaps? No - oh that makes it ok then doesn't it......


----------



## truthseeker (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

http://www.advertiser.ie/galway/article/14905

Looks like the court views lining the bag with foil as pre-meditation - and there may be a custodial sentence.

Proper order too - dont believe the 'just for fun' story - stealing is a crime.


----------



## PetPal (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

Poor you! (NOT).  What a waster.
As a matter of interest can anyone explain to me what exactly he/she did with a foil bag? (or do I really need to know?!! probably not).


----------



## Joddyy (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

Seriously did it just to see how it works.Of course,never going to do this again.Im very very embarrass now.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



Joddyy said:


> Seriously did it just to see how it works.Of course,never going to do this again.Im very very embarrass now.


 
Do you normally try out illegal activities just to see if they work?

What if it had worked? What would have happened then? Would you have tried it again 'just to see if it worked a second time?'.

Please - you are getting what you deserve.


----------



## Joddyy (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

I wrote here just to get answer if anybody know what charge can I get. But stop blaming me.I know that I did very bad bad thing and Im really sorry for it. I accept that I get what I deserve.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



Joddyy said:


> I wrote here just to get answer if anybody know what charge can I get.


 
See the link I posted for an indication. However it will depend on many factors, including your previous convictions, if any. You need to engage a solicitor.



Joddyy said:


> But stop blaming me.


 
Who should be blamed then? No one forced you to do it. You made a choice, now you must take responsibility for your actions.



Joddyy said:


> I know that I did very bad bad thing and Im really sorry for it. I accept that I get what I deserve.


 
Would you be really sorry for it if you hadnt been caught though? From your first post it seems like you considered it a bit of fun - until you were caught.


----------



## Joddyy (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

I dont have any convictions before.


----------



## Papercut (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



PetPal said:


> Poor you! (NOT).  What a waster.
> As a matter of interest can anyone explain to me what exactly he/she did with a foil bag? (or do I really need to know?!! probably not).



Watch & Learn 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfDdPPON9Ts


----------



## truthseeker (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



Joddyy said:


> I dont have any convictions before.


 
Engage the services of a solicitor - they will be able to advise you.


----------



## STEINER (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

they will hardly jail you this time.  You need a non-criminal career as you don't have any aptitude for crime, a 100% failure rate.

Avoid criminal activity or rightly pay the price.


----------



## Joddyy (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

Steiner,thanks for the normal answer and not blaming. Of course,I will never to do it again.Do not want to be again so embarrass....


----------



## DB74 (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

Hopefully you will be subjected to the full force of the law

"did it for fun" - give me a break


----------



## z107 (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

People are outraged at this thread, and rightly so considering such action puts jobs and business at risk.

Why aren't people more outraged at the billions the government are planning on taking from us? The government aren't even embarrassed.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



Papercut said:


> Watch & Learn
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfDdPPON9Ts



Jod

I think what you missed is that you are supposed to tell the shop that you are testing the system.

Brendan


----------



## truthseeker (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



brendan said:


> i think what you missed is that you are supposed to tell the shop that you are testing the system.


 
lol.


----------



## PetPal (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



umop3p!sdn said:


> People are outraged at this thread, and rightly so considering such action puts jobs and business at risk.
> 
> Why aren't people more outraged at the billions the government are planning on taking from us? The government aren't even embarrassed.


 Agree completely.  We should be up in arms, but we're not.  The difference of course is that you won't find any forces of law prepared to take on the government, or prepared to support people who try to take on the government.  It's the same situation as exists where the wrongdoings of the Church are concerned.  We know that at least some people in authority in the Catholic church actually broke the law ... but will the justice system hold them accountable?  Unlikely.


----------



## Buckshee (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

Section 15 Criminal Justice (Theft and Fraud offences) Act 2001

*15.*—(1) A person who is, when not at his or her place of residence, in possession of _*any*_ article with the intention that it be used in the course of or in connection with—
(_a_) theft or burglary,

is guilty of an offence

(5) A person guilty of an offence under this section is liable on conviction on indictment to a fine or imprisonment for a term not exceeding 5 years or both.


----------



## Brianne (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

Get a solicitor, that's the most important thing. You are unlikely to receive a custodial sentence for a first offence of this nature but you need to get proper legal advice.
Maybe you were lucky to be caught,you know it was wrong and now you see the trouble and worry it is causing you but apart from being sorry which you seem to be ,you must now seek the best advise and that you will get from a solicitor used to dealing with this.
See this link;   http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/justice/legal-aid-and-advice/criminal-legal-aid


----------



## MandaC (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

Well, you learn something new every day.  

Joddyy best advice I can give is a change of career.  This foil bag one isn't very successful for you.  

Can I just ask why on earth you were testing the system?  

Plenty of people are lone parents and have no jobs, but they don't take up this rubbish and waste everyone's time.  

On another note, I also think you would be better served to stick your hand up and own up, mea culpa, I made a stupid mistake instead of trying to fob things off.  You stole from a shop, you were caught, stop bleating on about lone parent, no job, testing the system.  Tell the truth and shame the devil.  I agree it is better for you that you were caught now, rather than get into serious trouble later.

Someone rang into Joe Duffy last week complaining that Tesco were putting security tags on "high end items" such as streaky rashers and black puddings!  Tesco said they were doing it as a "test" to see what data came back.  Seriously.


----------



## Bronte (1 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



Joddyy said:


> I wrote here just to get answer if anybody know what charge can I get. But stop blaming me.I know that I did very bad bad thing and Im really sorry for it. I accept that I get what I deserve.


 
The best thing is to hire a solicitor, you may be entitled to legal aid, if you decide not to do that, you should go down to court on the day and be very contrite.  The fact that you have no previous convictions and are a single mother probably mean you will get a second chance.  You are not likely to be jailed.

Another option would be for you to dress nicely, go to the store, meet the manager explain your circumstances and apologise profusely.   You might be lucky and they will drop the charges.  

Do not bury your head in the sand and do nothing.


----------



## irishgolfer (1 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

Free legal aid!!...So all law abiding people get to pay for your mistakes and dishonesty. No doubt you were planning to do it again if you got away with it and probably tell your mates. I say xmas in Jail would make you think again before breaking law.


----------



## delgirl (1 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

Does anyone else think this is a wind-up?


----------



## Bronte (1 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



delgirl said:


> Does anyone else think this is a wind-up?


 
I think these are desperate times and you never know what people may do.  The OP knows she has done wrong and has apologised for doing so.  

______________

It is interesting how everyone wants to through the book at someone for a minor crime.


----------



## truthseeker (1 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



delgirl said:


> Does anyone else think this is a wind-up?


 
No - I think its someone who tried to get away with stealing trying to find out how they can escape the legal consequences and pretending they just did it for a laugh because it looks worse to admit they did it for real.


----------



## MANTO (1 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



Bronte said:


> It is interesting how everyone wants to through the book at someone for a minor crime.


 
So what do we do - ignore all minor crimes in the country? Multiply 1 minor crime by 1000 = Job Losses / Revenue Losses.....

These so called minor crimes have a huge negative impact on the economy - Insurance Costs for example!


----------



## canicemcavoy (1 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



MANTO said:


> So what do we do - ignore all minor crimes in the country? Multiply 1 minor crime by 1000 = Job Losses / Revenue Losses.....
> 
> These so called minor crimes have a huge negative impact on the economy - Insurance Costs for example!


 
I think Bronte is probably commenting that the outrage against the OP seems to be dispropotionate compared to the rage against those who actually have caused the most damage to this country by their actions.


----------



## DB74 (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

Where is the perception that people are NOT outraged at the government/bankers/builders coming from exactly?


----------



## z107 (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



> Where is the perception that people are NOT outraged at the government/bankers/builders coming from exactly?


The fact that the current regime are still in power. 

Most societies would have ousted them by now, and replaced Irish 'democracy' with something that works for the good of the country.


----------



## canicemcavoy (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



DB74 said:


> Where is the perception that people are NOT outraged at the government/bankers/builders coming from exactly?


 
Well, the fact that, for example, a No to NAMA facebook group has 2% of the number of people than one about the recent Irish-French match suggests where people's priorities list. Or the fact that a march against it got only 500 people.

Panem et circenses.


----------



## dacoon (8 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*

I was with delgirl and her post re a windup too, but if not, I agree with the other posters, but make sure you get a GOOD solicitor, reading your post would lead me to believe you are not from this country, and your  punishment would end up depending on the Judge and his humour.


----------



## colm5 (8 Dec 2009)

*Re: Charge for using foil bag for stealing.*



MandaC said:


> Someone rang into Joe Duffy last week complaining that Tesco were putting security tags on "high end items" such as streaky rashers and black puddings! Tesco said they were doing it as a "test" to see what data came back. Seriously.


 
A friend of mine is putting RF ID tags on buffalo mozzarella cheese.  Apparently during a recession, people won't compromise their living standards! Instead, they'll steal it. 

Hocks of ham too I believe....

Strange, but true.


----------

